# what am i?



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

Id please...


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

azotemia said:


> Id please...


 My guess is a tilapia of some sort

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/stats/African/stats_afcichlids_Tilapia_zillii.html


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

My first thought was Oreochromis mozambicus because of the hint of red in the tail. However the spot in the dorsal may negate this. Here are some pics.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=saro...%2FCICHLIDAE%2FAFRIKA%2FAFRIKA_O.html;450;244

Still, could be another Tilapia.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

Spicoli said:


> My guess is a tilapia of some sort
> 
> http://badmanstropicalfish.com/stats/African/stats_afcichlids_Tilapia_zillii.html


Good guess. And they do have red belly as well.

Thanks!


----------



## alreu (Aug 30, 2012)

Good call Spicoli 
azotemia you can have a look at
http://www.cichlidae.com/species.php?id=637
look at coptodon group, there are a couple of others similar - bythobates, hard to tell from your pic
I have coptodon guineensis which has the red belly, dorsal spot, however, lips are black


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

alreu said:


> Good call Spicoli
> azotemia you can have a look at
> http://www.cichlidae.com/species.php?id=637
> look at coptodon group, there are a couple of others similar - bythobates, hard to tell from your pic
> I have coptodon guineensis which has the red belly, dorsal spot, however, lips are black


Thank you!!!


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

alreu said:


> Good call Spicoli
> azotemia you can have a look at
> http://www.cichlidae.com/species.php?id=637
> look at coptodon group, there are a couple of others similar - bythobates, hard to tell from your pic
> I have coptodon guineensis which has the red belly, dorsal spot, however, lips are black


Its either coptodon cameunensis or coptodon zilli.
Do you have any info on these fish?


----------



## alreu (Aug 30, 2012)

I subscribe to cichlidae, sorry I thought they would give you a little more as a non subscriber, that's why I posted the link.


----------

